# Easton Flatline



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

there a good shaft just quite light, well as far as eastons go. i have some that i use for target bow myself, use acc ph for hunting.


----------



## gondo (May 10, 2012)

I think they penetrate really well.


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

They are good arrows. They are light weight, which are more for speed than penetration. Being that they are lighter, they won't have the kinetic energy than, say, ACCs or other heavier arrow. Your bow will also be louder when shooting a light weight arrow.


----------



## brandonlw (Feb 23, 2011)

They are pretty good arrows


----------



## Brad's Hoyt (Jun 6, 2010)

I shoot 28.5" Flatline surgical 340's with 7" wraps & 2" blazers. My invasion is no louder than it was with my axis. Arrows weigh in at 381 grains and at 311 fps they have plenty of kinetic energy for big game.


----------



## VORTEC429 (Jul 12, 2012)

Ok thanks for the info. I'm shooting 61lbs (max I can go) on a diamond rock. It shot 264 feet per second with easton flatlines 340s with a 100gr fieldpoint. Looking into full metal jackets.


----------



## Dr. Perk (Jun 21, 2012)

I shoot the Flatlines for 3-D competition and use Easton FMJ for hunting.


----------



## Dbyrum72 (Feb 14, 2010)

At that speed and arrow weight I would really try and keep my shots within the 25day yard range.


----------



## Dbyrum72 (Feb 14, 2010)

Dang spell check. 25 yard. Lol


----------



## VORTEC429 (Jul 12, 2012)

What arrow weight do do guys think would be good for northeast whitetail? I'm gonna use 100gr hellrazors. 60lb draw


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

first lemme ask why a 340 spine for just 60lb bow??? how long are your arrows??


----------



## VORTEC429 (Jul 12, 2012)

Well they were free. I think they are 30inch. I'm up for suggestions. I have a 28in draw.


----------



## Brad's Hoyt (Jun 6, 2010)

you should try a 400 spine and cut your arrows to 1 to 2" past the rest... and there is no reason you can't be confident beyond 25 yards. you will still be fine at longer ranges depending on how much you practice and at what range you are consistently accurate.


----------



## millstonesuper (Nov 28, 2003)

Here is a good read for you. http://bowsite.com/bowsite/features/practical_bowhunter/penetration/index.cfm Mass and speed are both components of KE. You can have a lighter arrow that goes faster and = x amount of KE. you can have a heavier arrow go slower and = the same amount of KE. You have to decide fo ryourself. I have tested and done the math for my setup with both an easton flatline and easton axis arrow. The total KE for the heavier axis arrow is 64.15#. The Flatline is 63.4#, but shoots 17 fps faster. The 17 fps faster arrow outweighs the minor loss of .75# of KE all day long. And as far as the difference in noise being lighter - I say hogwash. Unless you have super human ears not noticeable. fwiw my axis shaft weghed 383 grains and the flatline is 336 grains. draw weight is 62#. If your Flatlines are flying well and tune good and they were free, I wouldnt spend the $ to go to the full metal jackets, unless you were going to start hog hunting or shooting cape water buffalo, but since you said you are in the northeast I am assuming you are chasing whitetails and possibly black bears. Just my .02 .


----------



## rkswyo (Jun 1, 2009)

The Flatlines have performed well for me and they are a very durable shaft as well.


----------

